# reef tank



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

C :? an anyone tell me if i can put a goat fish /seahorse and snowy groper in my reef tank?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You couldn't put any of them in together. The grouper will eat anything that swims near not to mention the amount of waste that comes out of them. The goat fish will outcompete the seahorse for food and may cause it to be stressed for fear of being eaten. A seahorse by itself is not a general "reef" fish. Seahorse tanks are generally just that, dedicated to seahorses.

The goat fish by itself would be about the only suitable fish. You don't mention what size tank or experience level.


----------



## johnnybass (Jan 21, 2007)

*size tank or experience level*

55 gal and about 1 year .Can I put the seahorse in with 3 clown fish in the reef?


----------

